# Sistema de Medicion (Para Auto)



## venado_bike (May 18, 2009)

Hola, alguien me puede ayudar y decirme como hacer un Sistema de Medicion de temperatura, de presion, tension de la bateria y mostrar esto en una pantalla LCD ... (todo esto es para un auto) Hay 4 sensores: 1 de presion y los otros 2 de temperatura (1 para el agua y el otro para el aceite). 


Todo el Sist. Electronico se alimentaria con una Bateria de Auto.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria! 



Gracias y escucho todo tipo de repuestas...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 18, 2009)

Yo usaría un PIC el 16F628 creo que tiene 4 entradas analogicas+LCD16x2,  y tendrás que acondicionar las señales de los sensores a 5V, pueder ser a traves de resistores divisivos, con operacionales, etc, depende del gasto que puedas hacer...
Y me imagino que usaras los mismos sensores del auto.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

Te cambié de foro el tema.

Saludos


----------



## venado_bike (May 18, 2009)

Gracias por Resp a mi consulta... no se va a comprar sensores nuevos!  


Q sensores utilizo? (2 Temperatura: 1 Agua y 1 Aceite, 1 Presion)


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 18, 2009)

venado_bike dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por Resp a mi consulta... no se va a comprar sensores nuevos!
> 
> 
> Q sensores utilizo? (2 Temperatura: 1 Agua y 1 Aceite, 1 Presion)



Bueno para el agua se puede usar simplemente una cápsula universal (Así le llamamos en mi pais). que va atornillada al radiador o a la toma de agua, y trabaja aumentando la tensión de salida a medida que sube la temperatura, claro hay otros sensores de temperatura que simplemente son unos swicth tèrmicos que solo dejan pasar corriente cuando llega a determinada temperatura, por ejemplo los que aumentan la velocidad al electroventilador que va en el radiador.. Ahora el de aceite creo que es como este ultimo que te acabo de decir, aunque también se podría adaptar una càpsula.. En fin hay muchas formas.. Aunque creo que sería mejor comprarles los sensores originales de tu vehiculo y de ahí puedes tomar esas señales para el PIC..


----------



## venado_bike (May 19, 2009)

Gracas nuevamente por tu Preocupacion!.. 

Voy a ver que costo tienen esos sensores, el costo del pic y de la Pantalla LCD.. 


Saludos..


----------

